
Chicago parking tickets, visualized - bpchaps
http://dischordic.tumblr.com/
======
bpchaps
I'm kind of trying to gauge how much interest this gets. Been sitting on this
for a while but never posted anything about it because of the time it takes to
organize everything by myself. That, and my web design skills stink. :)

If anybody wants to help out, I could definitely use it!

